# Fake Bobbi Brown Brushes??



## DamenesGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to spot a fake brush, I have just bought some off Ebay and Im just wondering if they are fakes or not

thanks in advance


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Ill take that as a no then! lol


----------

